# To whom may be interested



## PFM (Jan 17, 2014)

Tired of the up and down running cycles compounded by increasingly miserable recoveries I decided to go "TRT". I figured at my age it would be easier to pin once a week (Cyp)  blast cycles pinning E4-5D up to 585mgs and it worked great except for one nagging thought running 24-7. I am no gear dependent pussy, never have been, never will be therefor decided to come off after 1.5 years.

My latest push to challenge myself: once steady (at 3 weeks) on 200mgs & 2 iu's I dieted down over the next 4 weeks to 9.3% BF at 241lbs. Once I let the diet go I hit my heaviest all time 251lbs, not sure of my BF% but no way I was over 12%. I didn't feel well at 241 let alone 251 so I dropped some mgs and calories, cut my weight to a steady 237 running 150mgs & 2 iu's for about 6 weeks then went OFF 4 weeks ago. I am now 229lbs for the last 10 days and feel good (need extra cup of coffee before gym) morning wood (NO PCT).

I'll go a few more weeks because I am a fukn knucklehead and proud of it. Would really prefer to just go slap the piss out of some 20-30 year old tough guy but I have too much to lose in a world where these young chunts talk like *******, get their asses beat by a old guy, call 911 and then file law suits for their missing teeth (been there). How the world has changed in my lifetime.

My blood work taken 4th day post 200mgs injection held steady for months at 975-1125ngs a average of 1050ngs. 150mg (.75) = <788ng average/ 4 half-lifes = <50ngs on paper my last pin 4 weeks ago my ng's are going to be well less than 100 more like 50-75 at best but no fukn way over 100. i've heard fuks cry they had low test around 300 and were going to die...........LOL I'll even own my own pissing and moaning running PCT, most likely me and Clomid are no good together.

The PCT debate rages on with PFM on the fence as to its effectiveness or individual response, dropping high mgs but I know a prop closer was the to date the best pre-PCT I've experienced.

BTW my strength is same preforming 1-2 all out sets/ exercise (something I've preached to you fukheads for PCT only to hear you shitbirds crying how you lost 30 lbs). My Old Pecker is working good enough and my aggression is high. My closing point is................there is something to tappering as Cashout has proof right here: Old PFM.

Okay you English Major FUKS and knit-picking Turds can piss off over my True ADD and rewrite all this in order and send it to your mom.

FTW!

Old PFM


----------



## j2048b (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice bro! Hope it works out well, as it looks like it has so far! 

Just FINALLY get urself some of those skinny jeans and wear ur waist around ur ball sack, ull be good kid! Muhahah


----------



## mrSlate (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm kinda new around here. 
When you say old f'uk how old is old? And taking that into account how was your other blood work while on the 1.5 year Trt run?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 17, 2014)

Pfm is as old as ken...
And ken is a ****ing dinosaur


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 17, 2014)

good stuff man. fair well to clomid and pct hello morning boners! sound good to me


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just to be clear you were running 585mg of test (between cycles) for the past 1.5 years.  Then you went down to 200mgs of test for 4 weeks and then down to 150mgs for 6 weeks and bringing us to to date you've run ZERO (0) test for the past 4 weeks with no PCT.

Let me ask you, is your intention to go off test altogether for the rest of your life?  Or, are you proving you are not dependent on test?  

And gh, did you terminate that as well?

I am interested in hearing your reasoning and what overall objective you are trying to reach.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 17, 2014)

PFM......U........R...............AWESOME! !!!  I truly respect and love that " I don't give a f**k what u think" attitude. ..Seriously bro good work! To many people r always worried about what other people think of them or wanna b judgemental and act like Mr Know It All's...But not u my friend and that is why I 100% RESPECT U!  Whether u care or not ( I think I already know the answer. ..lmao) but u r ONE BAD ASS MOTHA SUCKA! FTW!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 18, 2014)

I enjoy you PFM.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 18, 2014)

Its perfect PFM, and i am very interested in hearing how it goes.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 18, 2014)

Its perfect PFM, and i am very interested in hearing how it goes.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2014)

I know what you're up to you old Fuk


----------



## JOMO (Jan 18, 2014)

Good luck CFM! I'm done cycling also, don't want to depend on it in the future (TRT). Live long and prosper you crazy bastard!


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice science project seems us older guys have been the ones with the ideas of trying expirementation to see what
happens while the uncertainty to others seems to hold most back.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2014)

pfm is more jacked then most guys..this point of his life he doesnt need to run big stacks..I bet u stay huge just on trt bro..thanks for all your help through out all the years i know u


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 18, 2014)

very interested in seeing the longer range effects. I bet you will be fine. I feel your body has adapted to the lifestyle, meaning you have been training so long have so much discipline and built to last muscle your body doesn't rely on the effects of the drugs to maintain. I would think you would loose a little bit of that edge, but since you have always had it without the drugs its easy to conclude that its never gonna go away and added hormones just enhanced it . Even if the "drive" one gets from drugs tried to deminish I have a feeling you would admit it and press on harder just in spite lol 

Good luck


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 18, 2014)

speaking also to this point I have a friend a x body builder (old school) who would use an amazing amount of drugs with no ancillaries, no regard for protocol , just reckless while on cycle. He would run this blast almost year around, weighing in around 260 solid rock a freaking monster . He would have no sides, I would beg him to have blood work done just to see what was doing, Closest I got was to get him to donate blood figuring at least I could see his rbc which was normal btw. Anyway He  recently started getting acne vicious bumps I don't think it was from gear but he figured it was and dropped everything no pct obviously just came off no tapering nothing. He also stopped lifting not that he did much anymore above maintenance anyway but he dropped the weights and just kills cardio 2 a days about a hour a session. 

Point of the story its been months now no drugs no weights just cardio He dropped only about 20 pounds and I dont think he has ever been so ripped except for his competition days where he came in about 220. He still has all the dense huge muscle and definition he had, I personally feel like his body has completely adapted to holding all this mass and no matter what he does its not going anywhere . All the years of training and discipline has tattooed his gains to him I think both of you no matter what you guys do have earned your gains and there not going away (he still has the acne btw) 

just figured I would share


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 18, 2014)

In summation, this is what I got out of this



PFM said:


> I am no gear dependent pussy, never have been, never will be therefor decided to come off after 1.5 years.
> 
> 
> Would really prefer to just go slap the piss out of some 20-30 year old tough guy..... get their asses beat by a old guy, call 911 and then file law suits for their missing teeth (been there)
> ...


----------

